# Identify My Merckx



## BenJohn68 (Aug 14, 2012)

Please help me identify my Eddy Merckx bike. I have a Eddy Merckx Columbus bike in red with the name V.D Slagmolen (Liedekerke) on the frame with a serial number of P 7885 (or 6) E on the bottom bracket. Can anyone give me more information about the bike, year, type etc. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

